# google



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

this is a sign I need to go back to work!!!!

I have just googles my name and didn't realize there were so many people with the same name and also in the same profession!!!!!

Quite interesting though xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I swore I would never google myself, now I am tempted


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've done it too


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have my own website  plus a couple of the images of women with same name, are in underwear and could model for page 3  Oh if only 

Prof W - love your pic  what a handsome chappy 

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I did my maiden name ages ago and only got the website I ran come up, if I put my married name I'd get tons I'm very common lol


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I've googled my name too   
There cant be anyone else with my name as only four page addresses came up and they are all me   
I even went to imdb just to see my name on their website in the cast and crew list of a film i worked on (that was a case of i didn't believe it was there so was just checking) you should have seen my sis when we watched the film and she noticed my name in the credits............she was bouncing around like a kangaroo


----------

